# Is Turface the same as Shultz Aquatic Soil?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi there, I'm finally ready to order plants for my 29 gallon and I need to decide on a substrate. I would like to try Simpte's suggestion of Turface, but all I can find from calling around town is Shultz Aquatic Soil. Is this the same? How many 10 lb bags would I need for a 29 gal? (30" long tank) How do I handle it? Do I add ferts to both the water and fert tabs to the substrate? How often? 

I have 1.6 wpg lighting and I am planning on crypts, anubias, java ferns and moss. 

Thanks!

Update: doing a search I found the thread I remember from a few months ago and I guess we already had this discussion. I just don't know whether to used it by itself or if I need to add sand or gravel or something like that.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Turface is basically inert and neither binds nor provides nutrients. Aquatic potting soil is not inert and will provide nutrients.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Turface isn't inert, it is a calcinied clay soil providing iron and has a much higher cec than S.A.P.S. For a 29 gallon 1 bag will be a lot leaving you with a lot left.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

My idea is to put a layer of peat moss, then the SAPS, then some large grain sand if I can find it or gravel, mostly because I don't think I will like the red color and I want to "hold it down". 

Do you use it by itself Simpte? What do you think of layering it?

Thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A layer of peat isn't necessary. Just a light dusting. You should still be able to see the bottom. When I set up planted tanks, I dust with peat, the add mulm from an established tank. Then add your substrate(s).


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like I got this one wrong. Turface is primarily an athletic field product used to help promote drainage and provide a better rooting base for grass. It is not used stand alone but mixed with soil. It comes in a finer variety called Profile. Turface also comes in a "double" product which contains fertilizer- I would imagine that form is not ideal for tank use.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

One last question; will I be ok with just liquid Flourish or do I need to use tabs as well? Crypts will be pretty much the only rooted plants I plan on having in the tank. I'm going to save some $ by ordering online...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would think you will be fine with flourish. I'm not a big fan of root tabs though. Never had to use them. You may want to suppliment with flourish excel also. It will be a big help. You may find the S.A.P.S. to be a little on the light side but otherwise a good substrate.


----------

